

Show HN: Resin.io – Push Updates to Linux Devices with Git and Docker - craig
https://resin.io/hn/

======
bsmith
This looks fantastic! We are already using BeagleBone Black, so I plan on
looking into this very soon.

A couple questions from a potential future customer:

* What are the bandwidth requirements for your agent?

* Has your agent had any issues with restrictive firewalls?

* How long until you think you'll have the container diff functionality finished? (We are on cellular connections mostly, so bandwidth is somewhat expensive.)

* How much funding/runway do you guys have? What would happen if you guys had to close down the business for whatever reason?

* Pricing? (Couldn't find it on your site.)

~~~
alexandros
Hi there,

Diffs and other improvements that affect bandwidth requirements should be
complete in the next two months, before we announce pricing. Our agent
requires standard web ports, so a firewall that allows web browsing should
allow a device to connect. We are funded by a well-known Silicon Valley VC,
this will be announced in a few weeks.

Pricing isn't finalised yet (will be announced in 2 months) but drop me an
email at alexandros@resin.io and I'd love to let you know our current
thinking.

------
winstonford
Can I push to a beagle bone black?

Reason I ask is last I checked Docker is only for 64 bit processors, and
beagle bone black runs a 32 bit processor.

~~~
alexandros
We support Raspberry Pi and BeagleBone Black. We've gotten Docker working on
ARM to be able to do this.

~~~
winstonford
That is wicked. Nice work.

------
tjpd
This is great - having a fullly fledged, containerized device ready to go is
awesome. How do you keep the underlying OS & container mgmt layers up to date?

~~~
alexandros
We use passive/active partitions, very similar to how CoreOS does OS updates
on their servers.

------
shadeless
This looks very interesting! On the homepage under supported project types it
has: Nodejs, Docker, Ruby, Python and Java. Would it be possible to get Erlang
running on the device (using [http://nerves-project.org/](http://nerves-
project.org/)) ?

I guess if I used Docker it wouldn't matter what language is running in the
container, but it would be nice to have that confirmed.

~~~
alexandros
If it runs in a Docker container, it runs on Resin.io. Try it and let us know
how it goes. If you put the source up, we'll link it from the docs.

~~~
shadeless
Awesome, thanks!

------
falcolas
Note to devs, the fixed header on your site covers half the page on mobile
devices.

~~~
alexandros
Apologies, we'll get this corrected.

------
Olsenius
Will be interesting to test. Do you guys have a timeline for Raspberry pi 2
model B support?

~~~
alexandros
We're working on it as we speak, should have it within Feb.

~~~
Olsenius
Thanks for the fast reply. Will order me some Rpi2 to test with.

Does resin.io handle the differences in GPIO-pins btw? I have both rev1 and
rev2 Raspberry today, and make sure to not use the GPIO-pins that they have
mixed around between the different revisions.

~~~
alexandros
We do not abstract the hardware at all _. Resin 's job is to get your code
running on the devices, and ensuring it keeps running well. If you want to use
devices with underlying hardware differences, you can either make separate
resin apps and maintain separate code branches for each type, or use some
library that will abstract the different devices for you.

_we do abstract networking control as resin is dependent on the network to
keep operating, but the application can take control (and responsibility) of
networking if needed.

------
aefo
Looks great.

\- Do you plan to contribute changes to upstream projects (e.g. Docker for
ARM), or open source other parts you have developed?

\- Will you have a pricing model / level that's works for small scale private
projects?

Thanks

~~~
alexandros
We open source quite a bit and contribute back whenever we interface with an
open source project. You can see our contributions at
[https://github.com/resin-io](https://github.com/resin-io)

------
aefo
Looks great. Do you plan to contribute changes to upstream projects (e.g.
Docker for ARM), or open source other parts you have developed?

------
andrepadez
can you please describe a possible use-case? I'm not sure i grasp the utility
of this. Thanks

~~~
alexandros
We have users doing smart locks, digital signage, Point of Services systems,
logistics, amongst many other use cases. More on this here --
[https://resin.io/usecases/](https://resin.io/usecases/)

~~~
andrepadez
thanks

------
monkeytypewritr
Hi there!

Is there a timeline for Intel Edison support?

thanks!

~~~
alexandros
Hey there! We're very close to Edison support, hopefully by end of Feb.

